# My photo skills!! *pic heavy*



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

So this is my first attempt at trying to get half decant pics of some of my mice, all i need now is a panasonic G2 Lumix camera!! :lol: (i will own one..... one day!)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll give you a tip... use the macro button (Should be a little flower symbol) and the flash too!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Little flower ok thanks, I did try to use the flash but the little ones got such a fright they jumped off the chilli powder tub hahaha, maybe wait until there a wee bit older, apart from that do they look okay, honest opinions? Or are they just rubbish??


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such little cuties! nice pics


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some nice thick long coats on some of those. How old is that first little cutie?

That macro setting is a great thing to use at it automatically sets the exposure and gives really good focus. I love digital cameras.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> apart from that do they look okay, honest opinions? Or are they just rubbish??


Far from rubbish  I see some nice thick tails, big round eyes and nice ear positions, also some good coat density ...just my amateur opinion though. Bunch of cuties!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

moustress said:


> You have some nice thick long coats on some of those. How old is that first little cutie?


all the meeces were 4 weeks yesterday, the last two photos are the father and the mother is 8th pic


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

they are good, they are very difficult creatures to get good pictures of, they move so fast just when you think you've got a good photo they turn and blur or if you use the flash and they are light coloured that just bounces off them!

My advice, keep taking pictures it's the only thing to do I have to bin a lot of photos taken on any given "photoshoot" due to the mice moving, blurring or bouncing lol you will get 1 good picture out of every few bad ones


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

